# question on misting enclosures



## scitch (Nov 25, 2005)

well i have my baby african mantis (ghana - s.lineola) and i was wondering if i should be sparaying the enclosure at alll now its only tiny  

thanks again good people


----------



## Rick (Nov 25, 2005)

Yes you should. I keep that species dry as adults but mist the nymphs everyday. Nymphs drink a lot of water and the humidity helps them molt. Lightly mist him once a day.


----------



## scitch (Nov 25, 2005)

ah thank you very much


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Nov 25, 2005)

i've got some blephs L4 , how often should i spray these. should i spray the enclosure and not let it hit them or spray it so some gets on em?


----------



## Lan (Nov 25, 2005)

b. mendica require low humidity levels so it may be best to not spray at all.


----------



## Samzo (Nov 25, 2005)

Well, they do get fairly thirsty so if you spray the sides of the container once ever few days they should be fine.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Nov 25, 2005)

ace, thanks. that's what i was gonna do. the humidity in my room is crazily low though, i still think i'll probably do one spray a week. um, just while I'm on the subject of b. mendica's - how many fruit flies a day do you reckon an L4 should have? will they just become uninterested if i keep showing em more flies? i just dont want them to burst...


----------



## scitch (Nov 25, 2005)

they do get alot of moisture from food though ???? so i imagine they wont need alot to drink


----------



## Rick (Nov 25, 2005)

Mist them and see what they do. If they hunch down to drink the water then you need to mist them more often.


----------

